# Ring finger Hunter



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

*File Name*: Ring finger Hunter
*File Submitter*: Bill Hays
*File Submitted*: 15 May 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

Made to the same dimensions as the Dankung "Luck Rings"... this one is actually ergonomic and able to be used accurately with heavier chinese style tubes, either looped or end plugged.
Suggested materials to make it from are G10, aluminum, steel, micarta or a very strong laminate.

Click here to download this file


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

love the chunky stubbies


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

bill this is a great design, when I printed this format out it was pretty small is it supposed to be small or is it supposed to be bigger in size


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

My wife keeps asking me the same questions...

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

Sofreto said:


> My wife keeps asking me the same questions...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sofreto


should've seen that coming... lol....


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

JLS:Survival said:


> bill this is a great design, when I printed this format out it was pretty small is it supposed to be small or is it supposed to be bigger in size


It's pretty small but an all-time great shooter. The shape is perfect. I made one out of HDPE (cutting board) and I'm never without it.
Here's a RFH in action in the Slingshotforum.com online tournament "Micro-Shooter Challenge":


----------



## Butch48 (Jan 13, 2013)

Help Please,What is measurement from center of hole to center of hole, ..I get 2.25. Thanks


----------

